# Killing thistle



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Is there a chemical that will kill thistle but not kill my clover? This is in Bahia and Bermuda fields.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> Is there a chemical that will kill thistle but not kill my clover? This is in Bahia and Bermuda fields.


Which type of clover C&C? 2-4d will set white clover back but not kill it at moderate application rates...recovers fairly quickly. It wipes out red clover.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Not that I'm aware of. I'm in the same boat. Fescue and clover. I aways spot spray the thistle. I have one pasture that is not managed as well as it should be. Its full of thistle, Dog Fennel, and Stickweed. Spot spray the thistle early when its early and mow the rest a couple times a year. I put the colored dye in the thistle spray so I or the hired help can tell where we've been.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I wish someone would come up with a spray that would not kill the clover. I ended up sacrificing the clover in a leased hay field last year to get rid of the thistle. Sprayed with Grazon. I looked last week and no thistle. No clover either.

The field was over run with thistle.

Since it was hay and not pasture losing the clover was not a big deal.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

2-4DB (the B at the end is important) . Which is (Butyrac200) . Will kill thistle up to 4 inches in clover will not harm clover. I do not know about Bahia or bermudia


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Well I have both white and red guess I will be doing some spot spraying since the thistle isn't to bad.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

endrow said:


> 2-4DB (the B at the end is important) . Which is (Butyrac200) . Will kill thistle up to 4 inches in clover will not harm clover. I do not know about Bahia or bermudia


Thanks for sharing this. Now that you mentioned it I believe someone posted a long time ago about a special 2-4D that did not kill clover. I had forgotten until you brought it up. Clover in our southern pastures is a life saver this time of year.


----------

